# Diego Sanchez – Once Surrounded by Alcohol, Drugs, Thieves – is Back on Track



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://mmaweekly.com/diego-sanchez-%E2%80%93-once-surrounded-by-alcohol-drugs-thieves-%E2%80%93-is-back-on-track



> TUF season 1 winner and UFC welterweight Diego Sanchez recently spoke with MMAWeekly Radio and shared some history about himself. In the conversation, Sanchez opened up on some intimate details of his life and expressed his thoughts and feelings on his recent happenings.
> 
> One of the subjects the Jackson’s MMA fighter touched on was his recent troubles with alcohol and living what he called a “rockstar life.” The rough patch of liquor and partying hit a high after Sanchez lost his attempt to win the lightweight title from B.J. Penn at UFC 107 near the end of 2009.
> 
> ...


Nice to see him rebound after that loss to BJ. Never been the biggest fan of Diego, but you can't deny the amount of heart and determination he brings into EVERY fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He is the only fighter where I can say I vehemently disliked at the start of his career only to find himself saying...you know what he's not bad after all. BJ Penn beat the poison ("nightmare") out of em. Still love his classic staredown against Clay Guida though. 

One thing is for sure. He puts on a show!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I love sanchez as a fighter, always puts on a show, ridiculous (take it the way you want) staredowns, sur realistic interviews and whatnot

but I can't help but think he's some sort of a nut job


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am not a fan of Sanchez and part of it is that I honestly don't think he improved for a while, he just rode by on natural talent. If he got rid of all the bad stuff as he says he did he could go on a legit tear. I don't think he will hold the belt but the guy is always in FOTN fights.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I love me some Diego Sanchez!

cant wait til he puts a beatdown on Matt hughes!!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Always was a fan of his, but you can tell he doesn't have too many gears in the noggin. He seems like a good guy though, and I hope he stays away from all the negative influences that have surrounded his life in the past.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hmmm, he shouldn't have been drinking with that cut. alcohol thins your blood and slows clotting.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Admitting to having such problems is huge.

It means he's found some kind of inner peace or something like that.

Nice to see him rebound and get over it.

He's a character and his fights are always entertaining.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking at that picture I will never know how he managed to cut down to 155 without putting his health in serious risk.

Never been a fan of the guy, in fact I don't like him at all but he does put on exciting fights, I think him and Hughes are gonna put on FOTN next month.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I LOVE Diego. He is like in my top 3 of all time favorite fighters. 

He had tough times i guess, breaking off his engagement from THAT:





















to getting his dreams crushed by the hands of Penn in a year or so later. He has all my support and i'm sure he'll take out Hughes.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I enjoy his fights and like him as a fighter. As a person he does nothing for me except creep me the **** out. 










Diego: yes.... Yes!! yes.... 
Me: okay dude.. You win. Yes.. Shit you're scaring the children

Creepiness aside it's good to hear he's sober, happy and dedicated now. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

xeberus said:


> I enjoy his fights and like him as a fighter. As a person he does nothing for me except creep me the **** out.


He's funny though...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I love that 'YES' cartwheel gif... LOVE IT!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I love that 'YES' cartwheel gif... LOVE IT!!


Then you'll enjoy this as well. :thumb02:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

limba said:


> [/CENTER]


Damn he has one mean face ...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Then you'll enjoy this as well. :thumb02:


hahaha, I haven't seen that in a while... I remember the first time I saw it, I laughed my ass off. He is such a wieird dude. LOVE HIM!


----------

